# RAPID Fin Loss! HELP ):



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's some backstory:
I bought Harlot on July 12th from Petco, where he was very poorly handled; his fins were short and raggedy and he was very unhealthy. I began a five-day salt treatment that ended on July 17th in order to help his fins grow. And it worked marvelously!

Before: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/oci2/harlot.png
After: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v515/oci2/Harlot3.png (this was the day his treatments ended.)

Since then his fins have grown and grown with rapid speed, and he has been a very happy, spoiled boy! He likes to play with a ping-pong ball and follow my finger around, and he's got quite a bit of sass nowadays. I was amazed with his progress!

Now some stats:
- 1-gal plastic tank (all my university will allow)
- marble "gravel"
- two silk plants
- filter
- every 2-3 day water change (50%, 75%, or 100%) with conditioner
- last water change was 3 days ago, 100% change

Yesterday morning I found him tangled in one of his silk plants; he had somehow managed to get himself caught in it, and was writhing to get out... so I lifted the plant gently up and he shot out. He looked none worse for the wear, just a little scatterbrained. His fins were fine. I took that plant out this morning, just in case.

THIS morning I woke up, and to my horror, found this:​ 
*Before:*








_(he had actually drastically progressed since this outdated picture)_​ 
*AFTER: *






 






 

What on EARTH happened??!!

The pictures did not come out well and do not show the majority of the damage, but they do show major tearing on his caudal fin. However, irl, just looking at him right now, he looks like a ragdoll! He was also especially antsy, almost traumatized this morning. It can't be the filter... the pull isn't strong enough! And are no fin remnants on the tank flooring or anywhere.

I looked up fin diseases. I suppose it could be fin rot, but he is so well taken care of, and how could he go from glorious babe-killer one night to raggedy andy the next morning?! I mean, the change is drastic.

There IS transparent growth at the end of his caudal fin, so that's good. No bleeding, no blacks spots, no white spots, just giant rips. If I were to try another 5-day salt treatment, would it be too soon? Help! I don't know what to do to help him!

Any advice would be appreciated!


Gratefully,
Sage


EDIT: I checked water levels this morning. Nothing was out of the ordinary except that his pH had shot down from 7.5 three days prior to 6.8.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Poor Harlot! Always getting in trouble. It looks like he tore his fins on the plants. I don't see black tips so it isn't fin rot. 

Your water change schedule is perfect for helping his fins regrow so keep it up. You can add Stress Coat or Kordon's FIsh Protector to help his tissue regrow. Feed him frozen/live foods to boost his immune system. A healthy fish's fins will grow back within a few weeks. 

You should consider removing those plants and buying some more betta-friendly live plants. 

Good luck with him and keep us posted


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I know, guy can't catch a break, right? I guess you'll have to wait longer on those pictures...

I use Aqueon Water Conditioner, which claims that it "helps reduce stress"... so should I still try stress coat, or is that a waste? I will definitely look into Kordon's! Do you think I should start another salt treatment (this soon?) or will it matter at all?

And can you think of any other explanation for his fins? The plant in there is silk and I can't see how he could possibly harm himself so badly on it. I mean, THIIIIS badly.

This is what he got snagged in yesterday, which I didn't remove until this morning, so I suppose it's possible he wandered there again... but then, it seems so unlikely that something that's never happened before occurs two days in a row! And he wasn't hurt the first time. :/
http://www.petco.com/product/113422/PETCO-Ammannia-Betta-Aquarium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Thank you so much Moon. I'm glad to hear you don't think it's fin rot and I always deeply appreciate your advice!


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Btw, if I use Kordon's, should I use it at the same time as the salt treatments? Do I need to do 50-75% water changes with Kordon's as I had to with the salt treatment?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Not fin rot, that's for sure. I wonder if he started tailbiting because he was scared after his plant entrapment? One of my guys has been fine but the other day, my most clumsy cat fell into the tank next to his and made a lot of noise, possibly even jarred his tank a little. I took a nap and two hours later woke up and he had bitten off EVERYTHING.














If Harlot's tail wasn't all torn up at the moment you released him, I would think he got stressed and started nomming on his tail. 

No salt treatment, I would say, since he just finished one. Just use Kordon's Fish Protector or Stress Coat and feed him those live/frozen foods like DarkMoon said.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have those plants too, they are soft and even the green pointed one I don't think could do that damage. I would say he is tail bitting.

I've got a blue HM who now looks like a CT and nothing I have done has stopped him from shredding his tails  And I think Sesshomarhu has been nipping at his tail a bit too :evil: 

Stress coat is great for fin regrowth but if he continues to bite, i dont know how much good it would do. Although I use it for water conditioner.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Tiki, no say it ain't so! Not Sesshy! Sesshy can't be a tailbiter, it's not right. 

SageMyster, hopefully this was one-time deal where he bit his tail because he was stressed. If he continues to be a chronic tailbiter, there's not much you can do but try and keep him as entertained as possible. You can float soda bottle caps in his tank, show him videos, or tie a string to a button and drag it around his water for him to chase. :/ Poor Harlot, I hope he lets his tail heal up. Silly Harlot, whatcha wanna eat your own tail for anyway?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Wow Sakura, your boy did a number on his tail! I've never seen anything like that before D: 

SageMyster- You don't need to do another round of salt since you just did one recently. You can use API Stress Coat instead of your normal conditioner. It is much better, especially since he needs to repair tissue. If you use Kordon's you will still need to use a water conditioner. It is awesome stuff though. One of my girls had a hernia after she ate too much. She literally had a hole in her side. After a week of treatment with Kordon's Fish Protector it had all sealed up beautifully. I assume you could use API Stress Coat as the conditioner and Kordon's Fish Protector as well but that might be overkill!

Hopefully he isn't a tail biter but getting himself caught in the plant very well could have caused a tail biting fit. Try to keep his life interesting. Offer lots of different foods and move his decor around after water changes. Reduce stresses as much as possible.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

DarkMoon, I think I almost literally had to pick my jaw off the floor when I first saw my boy. Thought I was still asleep, haha. I know my case was definitely stress-induced so I'm hoping it's the same with Harlot after his adventures with his plant. His fins are too pretty to be nommed on.

SageMyster, I love Stress Coat. It's great and since it's a water conditioner too, you only have to put one thing in the water. I haven't used Kordon's Fish Protector yet but DarkMoon's testimony about her girl with the hernia has made me a believer already.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm imagining the real Sesshy, nomming on his boa now XD.. Sakura WTH Crichton doesn't even look like the same fish!
Lots of fishies have been biting their tails on here recently.. Collective betta conscience?


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Moon, when you say API Stress Coat and Kordon's Fish Protector might be overkill, you don't mean that it would -harm- him, right? Just that it may be unnecessary to use both? If such is the case, which one do you think I should use over the other? ... because you know I'll use both if it will help him faster! 

And for Kordon's, it's assumed I pour it in after water changes, yes? I want to make sure I get this absolutely right.

Poor Harlot... biting his beautiful fins that were growing so rapdily! ): To be honest I have no idea how long he was caught in the plant, since I woke up and found him struggling there. He immediately rushed to the top to get air. You guys'll have to wait on those pictures now. >: But yeesh, Sakura... wow! I'm so sorry for your boy! What a number he did on himself!

I will try to keep Harley entertained right now. I have a fear of live/frozen food... buuuut... if it's necessary... 

You guys are always coming to my rescue. Thank you so much, beyond words. <333


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

This makes me think... after the ordeal that Bettas go through to get to commercial pet stores, how many have already chomped away their fins?


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

OH. And how many times do I use Kordon's or API? Until his fins grow back or is there a limit, as there was with the salt?


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

API Instructions:

"To help repair damaged skin and fins and replace slime coating--add two teaspoons for each ten gallons of aquarium water. To remove chlorine and neutralize chloramine--add one teaspoon for each ten gallons of tap water."

This is significantly less conditioner than I must use with his regular conditioner. Does that just mean it's stronger...?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm not sure about stronger, but you want about 2 mls a gal


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

SageMyster: You know all those betta you see at the petstore without tails and fins? Odds are they chomped 'em all off because of the stress of shipping. Unless they have black edges, then they had fin rot. 

You can use Stress Coat as a water conditioner all the time. I don't really think there's a time limit to using it as an additive either. Stress Coat is more concentrated than other water conditioners so it needs less to get the job done. Are you using it as a water conditioner or as a drop in additive?


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

I haven't used API Stress Coat at all. Would you suggest I use it as a conditioner or as an additive?


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I think using both API Stress Coat and Kordon's might be unnecessary but it wouldn't hurt him. Kordon's probably my favorite right now. You can use Stress Coat at the "conditioner" concentration and use Kordon as well. You can use Stress Coat long term and I actually suggest you do that considering Harlot's health record. You would add Kordon following water changes. The good news is that it is pretty much impossible to overdose Kordon's Fish Protector.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank you guys so much, again and again! I will consider Kordon's, since it sounds very helpful for a boy such as mine.  I will keep you updated. Thank you a thousand times over!


----------

